# Install oem navigation in non nav. maxima??



## kentuckyautogroup (Feb 24, 2008)

We have some 2004 and up maxima's without factory navigation. I have seen factory nav units on ebay. They have the display and dvd player. Would anything else be needed for us to make these cars have functioning navigation. Thanks and this site is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Tim


----------

